# What is on your workbench.... RIGHT NOW



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A fun topic from time to time is to explore what is on every one's bench top at this very moment. Whether it be a project, a repair or just plain shop clutter. Let's hear and or see what is on your bench top RIGHT NOW. No fair cleaning up, just describe and/or post a picture of your bench top and it's contents at this very moment.

Here is mine.... nothing going on for about 3 weeks and still as I left it back then. I am in the middle of a small jewelry box and got as far as the glue up and had to stop due to some momentary health issues. I hope to get back on it this week and get it finished up. Cherry sides and cedar top which will make for an interesting combination of wood.

Okay.... I showed you mine, now show me yours


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mini lathe, pen blanks, and stationary sander. Started today turning for more troop pens. Actually looks like a bomb went off as usual.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Let's hear and or see what is on your bench top RIGHT NOW. No fair cleaning up, just describe and/or post a picture of your bench top and it's contents at this very moment.



Well, you asked for it....

The shop's a bit of a mess, I am 99% done updating the girls bathroom, so tools are just now beginning the migration back down to the garage. The only projects I have working in the shop now are reconditioning a US Navy 12 inch signal/searchlight (manuf. 1945) and tinkering with the scroll saw from a previous post.

The searchlight bulb is still good, but I am probably going to convert the unit to a lower intensity bulb, maybe a small halogen fixture. The original reflector didn't survive, but I can probably find one without too much trouble. 

The shutters have been repaired, they all work now and it's fun to play with!

Next month I'll do the metal work and fabricate the yoke to mount the light. Once the new owner of the light figures out where he wants to use it I'll figure how to mount it on a base or pedestal.

Its not exactly woodworking, but still fun.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Let's see - - - Pipe Tobacco, Contact adhesive & rollers, Wood samples, Grass cabinet door hinges & screws, 35mm hinge cup bit, screwdrivers that need to find a home, post-it notes and drill press hold downs. I didn't cheat.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob
How do you keep such a clean and neat shop?  

Right now I am in the middle of several projects and the shop looks like a war zone. I am done the first pipe, so the shop will look worse before it gets better. I will have to clean up, before I start putting everything together.

Will you note there is as much paint on my table, as the projects. You should have seen me after each coat. 

It is a sacrificial top, just a light sanding on the birch, and replace the 1/4" masonite. Good as new!

The CNC machine, yes Bj the pipes are for the CNC. 

The night table I am finishing.

The shop is my work bench. 

This is going on in the shop as of 15 minutes ago. My son Scott.

I bet there are others as messy as mine. 

John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Left blank intentionally.
Nothing on bench.
Don't have a bench.
Sorry Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For me it's been knobs for the last week or so and with the fan blowing all day long it looks like it with saw dust all over the place..

The last 2 snapshots are fo Bob N.

======


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm currently working on a Walnut Dining table for one of my daughters. I don't have much of a workbench, but I'm hoping to take the butch block table out of my dining room. I want to make a workbench if the boss will let me. I keep telling her it's time for a new table. I almost have her convinced.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob sorry I didn't do any pics I can't even get the camera through my door and I just cleaned it all up last week and this was the 3rd day in it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great thread guys... keep it coming.

John, at least your shop has evidence of being used 

Do y'all want to pitch in and help build a bench for our friend Dr. Zook?

BJ... Love those tree pictures, reminds me of home 

Doug, those lights will be interesting when finished.

rmaxa, you are going to have a workbench in your dining room??? 

Glenmore.... we will excuse you since you are working on such a good cause 

jjciesla... we need to get you a project started


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

The cabinet door hinges & contact adhesive are for a cabinet job. The sawdust starts flying today!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Rolf very nice project be sure that you get some pics of it. Looks great nothing like making you daughters and sons projects oh yeah and the loyl a nice wood project. I must be to good wife hasn't asked me for anything for a couple of weeks I guess I caught up or there is no more room for any thing else.  That table looks great.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm on holidays but there is an unfinished set of speaker stands on my workbench right now....they'll be done before I go back to work with the promised pictures.

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Glenmore, I will post more pictures has the project comes to and end. I still need to include a center leaf.

Bob, No the workbench is not going to be in the dining, the dining room table is going into my workshop as a workbench. It's a 3" butch block.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

A very clean workshop and a clear bench, but hopefully health allowing next week some turning.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob that box is looking good. DT's look really good! BJ, love the trees!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was in two minds whether to post this shot of my bench taken today for fear of Bob excommunicating me. It was he who shamed me into a major clean-up last year. This time however I have a watertight excuse, I've been laid up for over three months with Shingles and am still not fully over it. Just keep watching this space, I shall return, and my bench will will still have that well worn look, but it will be tidy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ah, but Harry......... At least it looks like you have some projects going on at the moment which is more than I can say.


----------



## jonmulzer (Jan 4, 2008)

Right now the only thing on my bench is the slides for the drawers going in the bench I am currently building. Just ten sets of 22" 3/4 extension slides. I need to get it done so I can start on the bookshelf my gf is wanting for the living room.


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

Somewhere on my workbench is the allen key for my lathe - but i can't find it in all the wood shavings


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Got the puppy clean. The shop did put up a fight but after an hour of cleaning, I will show you what made the mess. 

The funny thing about cleaning up, I get to find where I have laid things. Clean until tomorrow, another shop day, yahoo!

John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Working on 2 letter Hs for the mail gal (She's real cute), and a dresser valet for an Xmas present.

I learned to keep my bench clean after a job when still working. Once I finish something, everything gets put back in its place. Ready for the next job.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

That looks really good.... now if you could just get Harry to do something with his mess


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looking good I know this is a bit late but just in case you need to do some more just about all pipe comes with threaded ends ,you can buy bell adapters that have 3/4" npt threads on one insided of the end and that come down to 3/8" npt on the other end that you can chuck up in your 1/2 drill and use the sand/emery paper to clean them...


Here's a small tip to keep the belt tracking, make some wooden washer so the belts has a place to ride and not go off the high//low side...of the belt as easy... 


=========




Check twice! said:


> Got the puppy clean. The shop did put up a fight but after an hour of cleaning, I will show you what made the mess.
> 
> The funny thing about cleaning up, I get to find where I have laid things. Clean until tomorrow, another shop day, yahoo!
> 
> John


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bob, That is one awesome looking workbench. TWITA:sold:

My TS and RT are sharing the workbench duty these days and the rest on the floor since I took my WB apart.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Looking good I know this is a bit late but just in case you need to do some more just about all pipe comes with threaded ends ,you can buy bell adapters that have 3/4" npt threads on one insided of the end and that come down to 3/8" npt on the other end that you can chuck up in your 1/2 drill and use the sand/emery paper to clean them...
> 
> ...


Good morning Bob

I bought the pipe in 21 foot lengths (it seems to be the natural length around here) and had it cut down a little longer than needed. If I was to do it again, it would be as Harry suggested "stainless", we will be building the second one as well, (smaller and a steel frame) so stainless is the ticket for that puppy. 

That pipe took a lot of work and one heck of a mess. Scott and I looked like coal miners after a 10 hour shift.  

Thanks Bj for the info, I will keep that in mind for down the road.

When coming to jigs and solutions, the forum should have a motto "the impossible just takes a few minutes longer"  

Thanks
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Router is still my name said:


> Bob, That is one awesome looking workbench. TWITA:sold:
> 
> My TS and RT are sharing the workbench duty these days and the rest on the floor since I took my WB apart.


Router

I think we will have to get you and Harry "a work shop helper"  

I have over the years used a kitchen table, the floor is good enough for our 6 cats to eat on, and priorties have to be set.  I had a friend use a old dresser that was going to the land fill, for a work bench. Now that was a good idea.

Good building on the "new" work bench.

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, for years I've been trying to get my wife to keep my shed and car clean and tidy but keep getting the same answer, "you don't look after MY kitchen so why should I look after YOUR shed" doesn't life suck!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I know Harry, the wife has her priorities and the shop, car, grass, maintaince around the house, garbage do not fall in this catagory, of her priorities.  

After 30 something years of marriage, "I am fully trained" 

Have a great day

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Join the club my wife and I will be married 35 years in two weeks. I know my priorities.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I confess, I have been avoiding this post for as long as I could. My shop is too small for the amount of contents, and as a result I do not have a single bench I could show a photo of without shame. My heavy industrial bench is covered with boxes of sorted stainless screws and bolts, 3 vices, (none mounted) a case and a half of PC 3/4" x 18 gauge brads, (Never pass up a super deal, right BJ?) empty Makita drill cases and a can of mixed hardware.
My portable tool bench has my drill press and 8 cases of different types of drill bits, case of hole saws, scroll saw, 4" belt/6" disk sander, tray of sanding drums and sleeves, a set of red oak pedestal table legs, 3 boxes of plans and magazines. All liberally dusted with sawdust.
My assembly bench has my radial arm saw waiting for attention, a box of accessories for projects in the works, a box of dust collection components and a commercial toilet snake.
My lathe bench has my Delta midi lathe, a Ryobi 10" band saw, 1" belt sander for sharpening chisels, small vice and a box of turning supplies. My chisels are laid out by size along with my pen press. Yes, more sawdust and turning debris here too but the bulk is cleaned up.
While all this sounds bad it is actually an improvement. Every week I am closer to having things sorted and put away. It is now possible to move from one end to the other. A few more boxes removed, a couple more organised and then I will take photos.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well here is my bench right now.

I am in the middle of a couple of projects.

I have a half completed timber glass surround

I have a drill press

A bench mounted vice

various bits of timber offcuts!

alluminium plate thats the beginning of my table insert (in the vice)

Wood glue
Torch
Random bits of car gearbox cover plates (dont ask!)

A real mess at the moment.
My bench is made from cut down pallet racking with a 75mm top on it!

Here is my bench from another view (its in the righthand corner)

you can see a part completed car in the foreground, once this is finished i will have a lot more space back!










Here is the view from the door of the clutter in the way.

I cant go in here in a rush to do anything!










I am of work the last 3 days of this month and one of the plans for that 3 days is to empty the garage of most of its stuff and make some wooden shelving to go down the one side (behind the car) to make a lot more storage space.

Im in trouble if i move to ahouse with a smaller garage at any point!

My problem is i love to have a go at everything, metal work (lathe and welder), wood working, and i am prety handy with cars too so i tend to get offered a few fix me up jobs that i just cant seem to say no to.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI locoboy

It's not to bad, I know you said you want to put up some shelving but may I suggest some plywood cabinets..  now would be a great time to do it..

Just pickup solme 2 x 4's and put up a wall and add some dry wall then make some cabinets out of 1/2" plywood with a built in work bench along one wall to start with...
You will be amaze how easy they are to make and the room you will get will surprise you .
You don't need to add doors right off the bat you can do that once you have them up in place and your stuff put is in place..

You may say why 1/2" plywood, it's a lot cheaper than the 3/4" and it's just as strong when it's in the cabinet form.
You may want to use 2ea.for the top of the work bench then put on some laminate topping and who knows you may have room for your router as well..

=========





locoboy said:


> My problem is i love to have a go at everything, metal work (lathe and welder), wood working, and i am prety handy with cars too so i tend to get offered a few fix me up jobs that i just cant seem to say no to.......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey locoboy

What are you doing,,,,, "a car in a wood shop",,,   A craftsman has to have priorities,  

You sure do have a bit of work ahead of you, and good luck with it. It will be great to see some photos of the finished job.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh My! 

Just wait until harry sees this


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Harrys going to be livid!

My first passion is cars im afraid and my workshop will always be at least 51% metal fabrication based and i dare say nearly alwasy have a car in it, hopefully it will be a mobile one as opposed to the one i have in there now so i can just back it out when i want to do some other work in there.

I dont have any pictures and having just shown you what its like now i bet you wont beleive me but when i built this









the floor was swept after every build session and all tools put back and tidy.

It was too risky to leave stuff about and risk damaging the car by 'just quickly moving something' because it was in the way.

The wall i am planning on running storage down is the one opposite the big window, it is currenly full of camping gear, fridge freezer, car cleaning products etc, all stuff that can easily be put on some floor standine shelving.

The ideas as given would still be ideal for above and around the work bench...........ahhhh another future project!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dust! And a couple unfinished boxes that I hope to finish soon!

Corey


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, locoboy

What do you mean metal,,,,,, think outside the box.


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

On my general bench, where most of the disasters occur, I have some glue, a sharpening device, sander, LN #4 plane, a SCMS, some rags and some oil.
The flotsam and jetsam of the last project. They're about to be relocated for the next project, a Black Walnut box.
The second bench is designed to hold a Leigh FMT and D4R. So that's what's there along with a couple of Festool OF2000s, assorted collets, spacers, spiral upcut and DT bits.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Bloody WOW !! rob.. hahahaha !

That looks my my work shop at most times.. lol

Some good looking and not so good looking shops here... Its wonderful to see that we are not the only messy guys on the planet


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

challagan said:


> Dust! And a couple unfinished boxes that I hope to finish soon!
> 
> Corey



Ditto here, except, mine is unfinished bath cabinet with lots of dust.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Rob

That poses one of those question,,,, a bomb, or maybe a hurricane came through the shop, by all means a war zone, helmets and safety boots required. 

I bet if you cleaned it you could not find a thing.  I do like your general bench, that puppy should be promoted. A great solid looking bench.


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys, Absolutely right about the mess, but, hey I cleaned up for the photo shoot!
There's actually room to move and park a car as well!!

I don't know how everyone does their quality control, but here's a pic of my QC manager, checking some M&T joints. Yep, all projects are "Cat Scanned" before being declared A OK.
Her name's Bonny, but she also answers to "The Scanner".

Regards,

Rob


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Ausrob; thats some damn nice furniture on your web site. The photos of my shop here are not recent. Only change is more clamps. The shop always looks this way because I never make anything. Don't want it to get dusty

http://www.peterspirito.com/workbench.htm


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished this drawer to go into the coffee table that I finished a while back. It has hand cut dove tails, my first time doing them. I think it came out pretty good. My shop is pretty clean now, but I did just finish this project and cleaned it up because I wanted to take some updated pictures of the shop. And yes, the drawer front is a cut out from the table apron. You can see the continuation of the grain. That process was pretty interesting to do. Pretty good timing for this post. LOL 
Steve H.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*These WILL be on the work bench. Project to complete on thanksgiving 4-day weekend*

I built these three bookcases several months ago. The center section is several inches deeper for those large coffee table books. A narrow filler strip on each end has been scribed to the wall and attached to each end unit. The top is done also. Shims along the floor were cut and glued to the bottom of each section. When painted the sections will slide back into place with no adjustments. The weekend before Thanksgiving I will move these into the shop and do the final sanding and prep work. Thanksgiving Day I will set up my temporary "spray booth" and start shooting on Friday. This will be my very first "real" spray painting project. I have done some test work. I sprayed an old small bookcase as a test and it was a good learning experience. Yes, the shop does get used. But you will never see a photo of it dirty.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice additions guys and glad to see we are keeping the thread alive. Hopefully even more will continue to add pictures.

Thanks for taking time to share.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Well it's a real nice day in Denver I didn't want to start any new projects so I said this would be a good day to make some more Knobs,, I was getting low  I open the big door and fired up the router and made some, I call this type Daisy knobs... looks like a flower ,well almost.. 

The shot of the router lathe with the saw dust all over the place is for Harry he loves to see saw dust.. LOL  

=====



Bob said:


> Nice additions guys and glad to see we are keeping the thread alive. Hopefully even more will continue to add pictures.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to share.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey those are so cute. They must be fun to make.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

30" smooth cooktop - got this for free from a friend, repaired one of the switches

a stack of papers containing projects i hope to one day complete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pmspirito

Yep , they are FUN to make ,,, and a great way to save money, the knobs are not cheap, one is not to bad but if you buy 10 or so well I'm sure you see what I mean,, I do make alot of jigs and they all take knobs most of the time..  many will say you can just use a cheap wing nut and do the same thing but I'm a wood worker....and like the looks of a wooden knob..

here's a link to some more below..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-post74088.html#post74088

========


pmspirito said:


> Hey those are so cute. They must be fun to make.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*To Bobj3, lnobs by the jar full*

LOL, a whole cookie jar full.  I am inspired. I've bought my share of knobs and have run out of my "favorites". I think I'll try to come up with a jig to simulate the lathe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

In my gallery I have a snapshot or two of some jigs you can make to fit over the wood lathe that will do the same job ,you may want to check out the gallery for them..

=========



pmspirito said:


> LOL, a whole cookie jar full.  I am inspired. I've bought my share of knobs and have run out of my "favorites". I think I'll try to come up with a jig to simulate the lathe.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

On one of my benches is a floor Inlay that needs sanding, the other is full of junk! I have to clean out this shop I can barely move. I do not know how so many of you keep your shops so clean!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

Here's a easy jig you can make,,if you want to make some knobs on the router table.. see below...just drop and slot then cut them off to size.



========



bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> In my gallery I have a snapshot or two of some jigs you can make to fit over the wood lathe that will do the same job ,you may want to check out the gallery for them..
> 
> =========


----------



## infinitywood (Jun 3, 2009)

*1880's Singer Sewing Machine Cabinet Refinishing*

I bought this treadle machine at auction & am in the process of refinishing it.
The machine is in excellant working condition with all the attachments which is rare. The cabinet is made of walnut & really thick walnut veneer it has taken some good sanding w/o gouing through they made furniture so much better then. the core is solid wood not layered. This is going to be a birthday present for my mother. & I am probably going to do more as I see them occasionaly.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*I am baking cookies*

I am embarassed to say, but I am baking cookies. :jester: I am doing test batch-2. Miss Judy :angry: banished me and my (new)baking tools to the shop after the mess I made in HER kitchen with test batch-1 last Saturday. I thought I cleaned up pretty good. Smiley Riley the pup did the final search for crumbs. I have to come up with a good couple of dozen cookies :help: for our Chihuahua pups meet up this coming Saturday. Here is a photo of Riley and test batch-1 They were supposed to be heart shaped but I put them too close together on the cookie sheet and they kinda melted together. Tasted great though.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*My bench*

On my bench is a 17 inch pine platter that I have to sand a lot more before finishing:jester:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A clean shop is a sign of a sick mind!:sarcastic:

And, my mind is VERY healthy.:laugh::laugh:

Gene


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter I think you did a fine job on the cookies. The last cookies I baked were Oreo's 
When I find my workbench under the mess that's on it I'll let you know what I am working on. I guess that means I am working on cleaning the mess off my workbench?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

well,i had a rough time of making a template and nothing worked right after working all day long. so i think there was about 6 bud light cans on the workbench the last time i looked, lol

you see, im not silvercoating it,lol


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

If there were a prize for the messiest I would win hands down. The boom box and table fan are easy to see. Lots of scrap wood, small & long pieces thin wood for edging. Rubber hammer, router motor, pencil,manual dowel jig, dowels, plate joiner, biscuits, roll screening, paper towels, nails,hammer,square,90% square,rags,sand paper, sanding block,sissors my wife can't find that use to be in the kitchen,chisel. I plan to clean all this so I can put my grinding wheel on the table. I also want to plan on cleaning a 1923 Stanley hand planer. I did some research, this planer is a Canadian Stanley model.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Barry, I'd give you a run for your money on the messiest. I wonder though, do I save time by not straighten the shop, only to waste it hunting for tools?
Conundrum.


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a box of basswood for carving. I am just starting to get into carving, just for the fun of it. I got a set of knives for Christmas and just made 2 strops for sharpening. 

Steve


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

My newly made canoe seat frames.


----------



## bharner (Dec 27, 2010)

Currently there is my dremel with a sanding drum (I use the drums about 80% of the time I'm using it), a jigsaw, some assorted rulers, squares, pencils, markers and screws along with a piece of acrylic I've been playing with and an assortment of holesaw and forstner bits. A few "A" clamps as well. 

I've been working on a shaving brush & straight razor stand. Got it finished up in pine last night, now I have to go find some walnut and actually make a nice one.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:hey guys mine was built out 2x4s and some plywood, works for me! lol ido not want to go fansy pants, what matters to me is that the job right


----------



## Handyman101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Trying to build the step bench from the video of David Free ,big chalenge (all mesure in MM)


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

No photos, please, but trust me, I can only see the edges of my work bench. It is covered with clutter.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

My workshop is about 20 degrees. I never did get it insulated before the weather arrived. Insulation is probably one of the highest things on my list, but I noticed it seems tough to find insulation for 24 inch spacing for 2x4 trusses. I found 24 inch wide insulation but it was 10 inches thick. I'd like to use the cotton insulation in the walls, but I was ok with fiberglass above. I may just call someone in to spray foam the upper.  No idea what that costs though.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Coffee Table*

This is an old thread but I'll join in...

My son and I are working on a red oak coffee table with a shelf and two drawers for my bride.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Jim 

How about a snapshot of the magnets to hold the drawers in place and how you can push the drawers open from both sides of the coffee table ...

You had me going for a min. hahahahahaha, see picture below

===========






BigJimAK said:


> This is an old thread but I'll join in...
> 
> My son and I are working on a red oak coffee table with a shelf and two drawers for my bride.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Working on a couple of book cases for the MIL. Just quickies.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Not yet, Bob... We're still fabricating pieces and just about everything's dry fit since we want to spray on the TransTint and that's a lot easier with flat panels.

Used the Sommerfeld lock bit for the drawers... it sure was a breeze with their EasySet!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to shabby Jim, not bad at all! Is that beading or inlay on the legs? Have you done much experimenting with shooting tint yet? That should prove to be interesting! 

Also,, here..

Quilted Furniture Blanket - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Protect your work. These blankets are great. 




BigJimAK said:


> This is an old thread but I'll join in...
> 
> My son and I are working on a red oak coffee table with a shelf and two drawers for my bride.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill,

The dados are 1/16" saw cuts, a shy 1/16" deep and most of the corners have a 1/4"R roundover. There's a 1/2"R roundover on the top and edges were left square (except a sandpaper breaking of the sharp edge) where drawertops meet shelf, etc.

My son and I have been doing a number of test-sprays on the dye stain. The approachwe've settled on is to mix TransTint (NGR dye stain) with Denatured Alcohol (DNA) and spray with a 1.0 tip. On some of our test pieces we've intentionally goofed up the spray (sub-atomize, puddle, etc.) and in each case a piece of paper towel wetted with DNA smoothed it right out and it looked good. Once the tint testing was complete I took some of the remaining DNA/tint and mixed it 50/50 with wax-free shellac (Zissner Seal Coat) and then hit it with a shot of lacquer. It came out good.

The table will get the same treatment, at least through the shellac.  The vote's still out on whether we'll use wipe-on poly or spray lacquer for the top coats.

The blankets are a great idea! I wonder if the freight to Alaska will be more or less than the blanket cost. <g>



TwoSkies57 said:


> Not to shabby Jim, not bad at all! Is that beading or inlay on the legs? Have you done much experimenting with shooting tint yet? That should prove to be interesting!
> 
> Also,, here..
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim, its those fine little details that make a piece just kinda stand out. You never take notice of them, until you take notice of them, if you know what I mean...

I can just imagine you and your boy have nothing short of a lab going on down in the shop  I havn't tried shellac on oak yet so I can't comment. both top coats have their plus's for sure. 

I keep forgetting about freight to AK.. You could probably find just about the same thing at a U-Haul moving store or something like that...I have a couple of them and use them religiously once a project is well underway. Nothing worse than an unexpected scratch or DING to ruin your day.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*some of my tools*

there they are :sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Ron  TWITA

======



01stairguy said:


> there they are :sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

U-Haul blankets.. Great idea. Thanks!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Found this thread in the news letter. I posted the pics of my present project under still working on Christmas. Today I cut out the drawer pieces for the next to last drawer and stated the dove tails. It is just to cold out in the shop to do much more. I cannot find kerosene around here for my heater. I still have to make some more pulls, one more drawer put a back on the case. Also I want to add a decorative top on the case. Then a lot of sanding and finish. I also am getting small pieces of wood to geather to make small legs for boxes.


----------



## fredhub (May 5, 2008)

*Prep for drawers*

I just unload three sheets of birch baltic plywood and put them on my work bench. Fixing to build a narrow cabinet for my mom and some pull out drawers in the kitchen for the wife. They always seem to have a few projects in mind.....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now mine has a new Porter Cable 892 I am hoping to finish a new shed I have been building and re-organize everything including a place to put my new router table when I decide which one to purchase


----------



## Tsewell (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bed Frame*

I am currently working on a new bed frame for our master bedroom. I have not taken any pictures yet, but will get some soon of the progress. It is a mission style bed. I am using some reclaimed wood but mostly made of red and white oak.

Toby


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

hi i am at this time makeing a clock out of branch wood i picked up
sorry no pic as i do not have enough threads at this time but am working on it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

paulfinlay said:


> hi i am at this time makeing a clock out of branch wood i picked up
> sorry no pic as i do not have enough threads at this time but am working on it.


You now have 12 posts so let's see some pictures :yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Akeda jig and accessories, heater, wipe on poly, three stool tops in the finishing stages and other non-discript"stuff".


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Various peices of birch plywood, and red oak for the top plate assemby for my new sharpening station to hold the carbide grinder, and the grinder for the wolverine system.

I'll Try and take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

SAWDUST MAINLY atop my benches. I'm in the process of cleaning-up after making some templates for a series of prototypes for some inventions I'm working on. I think I've finally figured out what that 51/64 guide bearing is about. I've got numerous holes and slots in a variety of sizes and because of my inadvertant over-drilling one of the openings is 2-5/8" instead of the desired 2-1/2". My plan was to use the 2-1/2" width as a face for a 3/4" guide bearing to center a 3/8" router bit. Now, I will be able to use the 51/64 guide bearing with the same 3/8" bit and get close enough for a prototype.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Couple months ago I decided I needed a magazine/book holder for on the bench or countertop. It keeps the magazine/book from flopping shut all the time. PLus its alot easier to read. Worked out so well, figured I'd make a nicer version. Something with drawers for to hold pencils/pens, small rulers, magnifying glass, that kinda stuff. Things that end up just where you can' find em most of the time.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

And here I thought that was just me, Bill!!


----------



## solodotcom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Besides the Tools I didn't save last couple of time in the Shop!*

2 - 4" x 7" x 4-1/4" maple music boxes, 1- 4" cube walnut music box and 2- Hello Kitty plaques


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> And here I thought that was just me, Bill!!


I'll get a pic up for ya Jim...actually a pretty handy lil thing to have around. 

bill


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

*On my bench*

I have my froe, that I had to sharpen to a long taper. It was sharpened to an edge similar to a cold chisel instead of more like an axe with a gradual taper. Also is my froe mallet that I made. 
I have my sandpaper file where I was putting some paper away that I bought.
I also have my new "Big Gulp" dust collector hood that I just got for behind my lathe from Rockler, who had it on sale. 
I am thinking of making a little box to sit on top of my roller stand and set it behind my lathe. If anyone has any other mounting options for this big gulp, I am open to suggestions. 
Steve


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Steve,

This is the stand I have and it works very well for my needs.

Buy Dust Hood With Stand at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Pita12 (Jan 25, 2011)

Impressive looking work bench, what cover do you have on the benchtop?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just some more ways to hold the hose for the lathe.

2-1/2" Stay Put™ Hose Kit

Dust Collection Hose

Dust Port Clamp Bracket
Lathe Dust Hood
Dust Flanges and Dust Hoods For Dust Collection
===


----------



## Wayne R (Feb 6, 2010)

*Off the bench & into the ground*

My daughter's Jack-Russel died this past week. We could see it coming for a few days. A couple of days before she left us, my daughter asked if we(meaning me) could bury her in the garden, since it was her favorite place to be.(meaning favorite place to dig). With more lead time I could have come up with something a little more elaborate, but did manage to manufacture something out of oak for her. This shot was taken before I put the finish on. All of this was easier than digging in the frozen ground at -20 Celsius.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job, Wayne.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wayne,

You made a sad day a little less painful with your nice work.

Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## solodotcom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Finished the walnut music box*

I guess it's technically no longer on the workbench but I thought I post a picture of it finished.
Steve


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thomas the tank engine, cool!! <g>


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, my bench is a commercial grade solid core door with a plastic laminate on it. That's how it was manufactured. It's a great door for a work bench. Nothing much sticks to it and it doesn't scratch very easy either. 
The best thing is though, that I got 2 of these doors for free! My wife worked for a construction company at the time and a customer had changed their mind at the last minute and these doors were ready to install. The customer had already paid for them. 

Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve...

how well are those dog holes holding up? like you said, for a door, that makes a might nice bench


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

:dirol::dance3:Well got ny storage shed 90% complete only thing missing is to run an outlet or 2 and a switch to hang a light....so Sat. evening and A hour or so this evening starting cleaning my workshed and now about 1/3 of my workbench is cleared off and even vaccuumed clean finish up sometime this week and get real serious about getting a router table and finally get back to making some projects :moil:


----------



## solodotcom (Apr 3, 2010)

*On my workbench update*

couple of new projects nearing completion


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

This has been on my bench, and all over my workshop for a while now and is finally coming together.
I'll post more pics when it's done, including some of how I turned my circle cutting jig into a mortising jig.
It's a desk for my wife by the way.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gav said:


> This has been on my bench, and all over my workshop for a while now and is finally coming together.
> I'll post more pics when it's done, including some of how I turned my circle cutting jig into a mortising jig.
> It's a desk for my wife by the way.



Hi Gav,
I hope your going to make that cross brace a bit more secure......:sarcastic:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha ha, yeah nothing is glued together yet. It stands without the cross brace but couldn't rely on someone not bumping into when I'm not there. 
18 loose tenon joints keep it together so once it's glued, no cross brace.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now my workbench is waiting for spring to arrive.:cray: Here's a picture of the shed which I had to dig a path to, my workbench, and the shelves on each side of it. My router table and table saw live on the right side. Portable tools mostly on the left.

My workbench mostly holds tools I need at hand as well as my drill press and vises. I do actual hammering and stuff on the portable work benches.


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill, the dog holes are holding up perfectly, and I use them a lot also. I was concerned about them holding up too, since it is just particle board inside, but I think the heavy laminate that is on it holds it together quite well. 
The only bad thing about this bench top is that it is starting to sag just a bit on the end with the vice. Nothing that you can see but enough that I have to not use that area when assembling anything. But for the price (free), I couldn't pass it up. LOL 
Steve


----------



## stevehertzler (Oct 27, 2008)

*Kydex press*

Right now I am starting to make a Kydex holster for a new gun I just got. Kydex is a type of Acrylic/PVC thermoplastic that is formable with the heat of a toaster oven. 
I just made a press to form the Kydex sheet material.

Steve


----------

